# welches board soll ich nehmen



## Wolf of Doom (24. Mai 2002)

hi

ich werde mir in nächster zeit ein neues board kaufen aber ich weis nicht welches am besten ist. welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit folgenden boards gemacht 

http://www.ecsusa.com/ecsusa/www.ecs.com.tw/products/socketa.htm#via



cya

wolf


----------



## Freaky (26. Mai 2002)

hi

wer ist den der hersteller ?? ecsusa ? ncoh nie von gehört
nimm ein msi board z.b. k7t266 pro2 RU oder asus...
oder kauf dir mal ne zeitung da werden ja jede woche boards getestet...kann man eingentlich nix mehr falsch machen..


gruß
freaky


[edit]
ups da steht es ja  elitegroupe kann ich auch nur von abraten !!!!
[/edit]


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Mai 2002)

Also damit Du es direkt weißt: Elitegroup ist der letzte Dreck. Ein Billighersteller mit absolut keiner Qualität. Bereite Dich darauf vor, Dein Board regelmäßig in Reparatur zu geben. Genauso wie ich das auch gemacht habe. Und warte dann jeweils sechs Wochen, bis das Board wieder da ist....

Ich rate Dir Asus. Ist zwar teuer, dafür beste Qualität und bester Service und hält auch lange. Welches Asus Du nimmst, hängt natürlich von Deinem Geld ab und wie Du es nutzen willst. Auf jeden Fall sehr viel besser als Elitegroup.


----------



## foxx21 (27. Mai 2002)

wär mal interresant zu wissen was für einen prozessor du verwendest


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Mai 2002)

Na nen AMD wird er doch benutzen, sonst wird er gesteinigt!


----------



## Moartel (27. Mai 2002)

Poste doch erstmal deine Hardware die du auf das Board stecken willst und für was du den PC brauchst. Dann ist es einfacher dir zu helfen. Ob es ein ASUS-Board sein muss oder ein billigeres reicht ist dann eher ersichtlich.


----------

